# Starbuck Tuna Fishing 7/28/17



## surfdog (Jun 8, 2008)

Went to the drill ship Asgard 116 miles SW of Pensacola. Green water at the drill ship. Caught 4 YFT's at the ship from daylight to 9am. Weights were approx 110, 90, 80 and 40. Caught smallest and largest 2 on the chunk and 80#'re on popper. Venice boats were on Ram Powell and Horn Mtn live baiting and live chumming. Saw a few caught on each rig.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Very nice. 116 m that's a good ways out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet! Chunking with blackfin, menhaden,.....?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Good Stuff !*

Thanks for sharing...
I'd bet an 80# on a surface popper is a ton of fun!


----------



## surfdog (Jun 8, 2008)

Started chunk with menhaden then used bonito and black fin. Caught YFT's on bonito and black fin chunk.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow....just Wow!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are some quality fish


----------

